# Please help the animals in this cold spell



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Please bring an animal into your garage, a bathroom, even into your building, providing a cardboard box with an old towel will help with warmth

Feeding generates heat.. street cats and dogs will eat your scraps and mixed up with boiled rice it is a cheap source of fuel, 

Providing fresh water with some sugar in it will help to add more calories 

Please do not get angry at shelters when they tell you they cannot take in an animal due to space of financial difficulties. 

You can make a difference please don't think the shelters here in Egypt can do it all.. We can't. 

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to one and all


----------

